# Sony DVD writer problem........



## damnthenet (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi......
I have a Sony DVD writer bought before 6 months........
It was working fine............but now I am not able to read many DVD-R dvds even those which are playing well in my DVD player (Connected to TV).

It reads all digit dual layer dvds but fails in reading many DVD-R... When I put those in my drive...they show it as
total space : 0 & used space : 0  in properties.......
What shall I do..........I even have warranty.............


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2008)

You you are in warranty then replace the drive.


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 17, 2008)

No........ I want to know if its possible........... Bcoz the person may put some other dvd format and it will work......... He might not beleve me...


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2008)

Try this and see if it helps :
Assuming those dvd's are video dvd's. Install K lite mega codec pack and insert the dvd when xp is loading.
Also some video dvd's have some issues with computer dvd drive i think.


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 19, 2008)

I had the same problem along with that ther was also problem in Writing RWs too ... I updated my firmware and all the problems were solved.... Better go for a firmware update....


----------



## joy.das.jd (Apr 19, 2008)

Well if the G170 series writer then you MUST go to the dealer and get it replaced.. Believe me even i had problem with that model of the sony DVD writer and i got are placement for the drive. But try the firmware update first.It might solve your problem without going to the dealer


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, flash G170 to AD-7170A firmware. it works for me.


----------



## realdan (Apr 21, 2008)

in case u r interested, you could look at *liggydee.cdfreaks.com/page/en/Optiarc-AD-7170A/


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah try to flash the drive - that might work


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah flashing the drive might work


----------



## realdan (Apr 22, 2008)

try a dvd lens cleaner...flash the drive
i doubt they will work
sony current range of optical drives should be avoided at all cost...i have one of those..and it has the same problem with no solution and this forum should have a section dedicated to optical drives showcasing problems reported by people for each model warning potential buyer off it

i have the sony dru-810a which is still running strong and the sony dru-170c (optiarc one rebranded i think)newer one has lots of problem and chip pr digit gave it a high score if i remember it correctly...damn!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 22, 2008)

realdan said:


> chip pr digit gave it a high score if i remember it correctly...damn!



Thats because..performance wise its till one of the best in the market !

Here are your options.A firmware update may solve your problem but chances of that are slim.If its a AWG-170 drive (DRU 170C) then the latest firmware is 1.74.(You wont find this update on sony website..i got it from cdfreaks.) Update it and see what happens.

If your problem is bot corrected then get it repaired form service centre.

And for your unreadable DVD-rs ..use isobuster..you will probably recoever the data. Thats because this problem happens only in win32 environment..in dos mode it works fine.

If yoy dont have the latest firmware and the flashing tool..ask for it to me..I can provide that...but use it at your own risk


----------



## realdan (Apr 22, 2008)

yes that the problem with these ratings and many such online...it cannot reveal what happened after a passage of time..the thing is stress testing is not part of it if im not wrong...
it is fast but it is also ages fast


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes.............its the same DRU 170C............................
I had never had problems with sony drives... Thats why I went into buying that.........
Anyway......thanks a lot 4 all of u........
I will try all solution

BTW, mine is DRU-170C..........
Can u give me the link for that firmware?????


----------



## realdan (Apr 23, 2008)

firmware 1.73
*liggydee.cdfreaks.com/disclaimer/en/7170a/173_orig.zip.html

for a full list go below
*liggydee.cdfreaks.com/page/en/Optiarc-AD-7170A/
just find original sony.....

windows based flashing tool
*binflash.cdfreaks.com/


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep, Liggy-Dee have the best firmwares, I solved my problem by flashing a AD-7170A RPC1 firmware, you can try that if your drive is AW-G170A.


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 23, 2008)

I will better try claiming warranty first as doing the expt. w'd result in losing the warranty...
I case I do not get it replaced......I will try this............
Anyway thanks a lot........ I never knew about all this earlier.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 23, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Yep, Liggy-Dee have the best firmwares, I solved my problem by flashing a AD-7170A RPC1 firmware, you can try that if your drive is AW-G170A.



Dude i have just Flashed my drive with above firmware,
173_rpc1
as you mentioned but it is not working....i have this
problem from past few month..... 



spitfire said:


> ......latest firmware is 1.74



where is tat!!!????


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 23, 2008)

change the pata cable .that would probably work


----------



## Orionz (Apr 23, 2008)

After installing 173_rpc1 DVD Decrypter is not detecting my AW-G170a Drive.

N Changing cable will not make any job.....


----------



## realdan (Apr 23, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Here are your options.A firmware update may solve your problem but chances of that are slim.If its a AWG-170 drive (DRU 170C) then the latest firmware is 1.74.(You wont find this update on sony website..i got it from cdfreaks.) Update it and see what happens.



I couldnt find firmware version 1.74 anywhere on cdfreaks.com


----------



## Orionz (Apr 23, 2008)

Plz Provide the link to 1.74


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 24, 2008)

Both multisession and non-multisession DVD-R dont work............. they work in other PCs.......


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2008)

Why don't post a e-mail to sony support service regarding your problem. They might have the solution.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 25, 2008)

Naah, this is a very common problem with Optiarc drives... Either flash your firmware or exchange for another drive, those are the only solutions.


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 26, 2008)

Orionz said:


> After installing 173_rpc1 DVD Decrypter is not detecting my AW-G170a Drive.
> 
> N Changing cable will not make any job.....


You have to flash your firmware with the one which is meant for your drive ... Check your model no correctly ..... Once you flash a wrong version of firmware . Your drive will become permanently in accessible ...


----------



## vvvaishakh (Apr 26, 2008)

My drive is the same RW G170-A. Here is my firmware (version 1.74).
*rapidshare.com/files/103875623/AWG170A_1.4.rar

Me too having the same problems with this drive (cannot read many of my DVDs). No problem with the writing!!!


----------



## realdan (Apr 27, 2008)

i think all those who have the g170a which is having problem reading or writing the dvd and out of warranty should collect it and together chuck them at sony office


----------

